# Looking for a Program to burn DVD's



## satindemon4u (Apr 29, 2012)

EDIT: Well right now ConvertX seems to be working. Just did a burn and it had 5.1 and the same quality that went into it. We will see. For now, case closed.

Alright guys I need some help. I have been testing program after program to find a nice DVD burning program and have failed time and time again and am now simply becoming irate.

What I have tried:
ImgBurn (Don't ask why)
Roxio
Nero
ConvertXtoDVD
Some other random weird programs

What I am looking for:
I need a program that can burn movies with 5.1 surround sound. 

For a long time I was using ConvertXtoDVD and it was working great; or so I thought. There is an option in the settings to burn a movie with 5.1 surround but when I pop the DVD into my home theater system I only have 2 channel audio?
Next up was Nero. I had used a long time ago but never adjusted any options due to lack of knowledge. Well this time around it was simple and I set everything at what I wanted to but up came a new problem. Usually when I burn a movie it takes it around 45 mins to an hour for the entire process. The last burn I did with Nero took 3 and half HOURS. The movie was in surround sound however at an hour and a half in the video began to skip and eventually freeze all together. Tried to re-burn today and it said it was going to take 3.5 hours. Are you kidding me?

So, suggestions anyone? :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2012)

Save before burning.  Burning doesn't take very long once the video is saved.  3.5 hours isn't unheard of on long, high quality videos on older computers.


----------



## HTC (Apr 29, 2012)

I assume you're trying to make the DVD and record it in one go: why don't you try to make it into an image and then record it instead? Wouldn't that work better?


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 29, 2012)

satindemon4u said:


> Alright guys I need some help. I have been testing program after program to find a nice DVD burning program and have failed time and time again and am now simply becoming irate.
> 
> What I have tried:
> ImgBurn (Don't ask why)
> ...



what is your source media? i presume mkv / avi?

anyway, i believe your problem lies in the transcode process. you need to export the audio in ac3 format.

workflow when using adobe encore:
use premiere to export audio in ac3 (surcode dolby digital 5.1 plugin is required - and is expensive) -> in encore, import ac3 (and the video) as an asset, drag it to the timeline and then transcode and burn, you can also create menu with encore.

or if you use final cut, the compressor capable of exporting ac3 audio

i know it's a complex workflow, and expensive compared to nero's solution, but from my experience, nero is very unreliable when it comes to transcoding audio/video


----------



## satindemon4u (Apr 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Save before burning.  Burning doesn't take very long once the video is saved.  3.5 hours isn't unheard of on long, high quality videos on older computers.



Well I mean my computer isn't old by any means and I have burnt many many DVD's NONE of which ever took 3 hours to do.



HTC said:


> I assume you're trying to make the DVD and record it in one go: why don't you try to make it into an image and then record it instead? Wouldn't that work better?



I don't get what you mean I guess.


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 29, 2012)

satindemon4u said:


> Well I mean my computer isn't old by any means and I have burnt many many DVD's NONE of which ever took 3 hours to do.


the burning process is not that long, that 3 hours is mostly consumed by the transcoding process


----------



## satindemon4u (Apr 29, 2012)

bencrutz said:


> the burning process is not that long, that 3 hours is mostly consumed by the transcoding process



But if that were so then why is Nero taking let's say 3 hours to Transcode while ConvertXtoDVD takes roughly half an hour?


----------



## bencrutz (Apr 29, 2012)

satindemon4u said:


> But if that were so then why is Nero taking let's say 3 hours to Transcode while ConvertXtoDVD takes roughly half an hour?



well, haven't i said nero's transcoding sucks


----------



## satindemon4u (Apr 29, 2012)

bencrutz said:


> well, haven't i said nero's transcoding sucks



Very true. Currently I am trying ConvertX again and am hoping for a solid burn. -.-


----------

